

iPhone 4S Preliminary Benchmarks, beats all smart phones - dongsheng
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4951/iphone-4s-preliminary-benchmarks-800mhz-a5-slightly-slower-gpu-than-ipad-2

======
ZeroGravitas
"beats all smart phones" seems a bit of an editorial, it looks like it's got a
better GPU and a newer Javascript engine (they only show the Apple benchmark
rather than Mozilla or Google's and on the desktop Apple does about a fifth
better on it's own benchmark than Google's V8, but loses to it on the other
two.).

They don't show the raw CPU performance against anything non-Apple, but I'd
guess they'd perform roughly the same as any other dual-core A9 at the same
clockspeed (with the caveat that Tegra2's don't have NEON), though most
Android phones have higher clockspeeds. Since 1GHz Tegra2s from tablets beat
it even on Sunspider it seems they still have a raw CPU disadvantage due to
clock speeds.

~~~
Steko
A "bit of an editorial" would be you playing down the fact that in 4
comparisons of smartphones, the 4S is first by a mile in all 4 or claiming
that a Sunspider score of 2220 is somehow meaningfully better then 2222.

Everyone and their mother knew the SGX543MP2 was gonna smoke everything else
on the market right now. Maybe the new Nexus will leapfrog that but as of this
week "beats all smartphones" in benchmarks would seem accurate.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The _4 comparisons of smartphones_ are in reality 2 GPU benchmarks, and 2
browser benchmarks, one of which is just sunspider, and the other seems
heavily weighted towards sunspider since the devices come in roughly the same
order. And yes, I knew before I saw this benchmark that the GPU was going to
be better than the competition. So as I said, _better GPU and newer
Javascript_ seems to cover it (particularly when you note the jump of older
iDevices due to OS upgrades i.e. newer Javascript).

As I said, there's no straight CPU benchmark, or anything that is limited by
RAM so ""beats all smartphones" in benchmarks" is a fair bit less accurate and
complete than what I said.

There's also the fact that Hacker News generally frowns upon editorialized
headlines. What was so wrong with the original title of _"iPhone 4S
Preliminary Benchmarks: ~800MHz A5, Slightly Slower GPU than iPad 2, Still
Very Fast"_ that it needed changed?

(edit: getting very pernickity now but since you misunderstood my comment
about comparing the sunspider benchmarks: Android's javascript loses on the
sunspider benchmark to iOS's if run on the same device. So if a 1GHz Android
device (without NEON) matches a 800MHz iOS device then it's quite likely that
a 1.2GHz phone chip will beat it by a fair margin in Sunspider with the
Honeycomb or ICS V8, by more again on other Javascript benchmarks which it
generally does better on, and more yet again on anything that just benchmarks
raw CPU power. I keep reading about Apple's magical A4 and A5, so I'm being
pedantic on this point, but the gain is that they chose to use a better GPU
from PowerVR and updated their javascript VM, not pixie dust or other Apple
magic used in their hardware).

------
dongsheng
Noticed the Javascript benchmarks, iOS5 is heap faster than iOS4.

